# Sat On The Wall For 10 Years Not Working!



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

Then a mates dad took it last week and got it running and it sounds bloody lovely!!


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thumbs up to mates dad, clocks like that deserve to be running. There's a name under the glare of the flash or ceiling light, what is it please?


----------



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

It's a Smiths but he says the movements are by an American firm.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks Omega, I've a Smiths a little younger than that in Bakelite but the font looks a good bit different (out of the country at the moment and can't check). Once again nice to have on the wall and you've just got the weekly ritual of winding it up.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

It is bloody lovely. :yes:


----------

